# Is this chicken pox?



## nikkij (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi there

On sunday night I noticed some spots coming up on my d/d mainly around the neck. Over the next few days she developed more of them all varying in different sizes around her neck, shoulder, head and face. The spots look red and angry with a small head on them and she now has more developing under her arm pit on her back and tummy.

What makes me question if they are c/pox is that she has not been ill at all over the last few weeks, she is well in her self now and does not appear to try and scratch them. The spots come up then start to fade they don't go crusty like you would expect c/pox to. My concern is that their spreading and I would hate for to have to suffer the weekend if something was wrong with her and we cant get to See a doctor.

Also about a week ago I started her on the SMA hungry baby milk to see if she would sleep longer through the night and it has helped. I ve kept her on the SMA  progress milk during the day as she is a poor eater and I don't want her to be filled up with the milk during the day and not eat her meals. Could the milk be causing the spots?

She does have a terrible ~ and I mean really sore rash under her chin from dribbling but the doc said there was nothing which could be done to help her other then apply Vaseline and sudo cream which I do. She scratches under her chin so badly that at times she makes it bleed and scream in pain with it.  For the past week or so she has hardley dribbled but the ras is still as sore and painful as ever.Do you think she could be given anything for this other then what the Doc reccommended?

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

Nikki


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Nikki

Have a read of:

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=97&sectionId=10

It may be a viral infection. Molly had a rash for about 2-3 weeks.

Vaseline is the best thing for her chin...but if that isnt working ask the pharmacist for something else.

How is she?

Jxxx

*FERTILITYFRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR THE CONTENTS OF EXTERNAL WEBSITES*


----------



## nikkij (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Jeanette

Thanks for replying.

I took Darcey to the doctors to day. He said they look like chicken pox spots but are not behaving as expected and her symptoms are not typical of c/px at all. Over the last week or so the spots have spread from behind her ears, neck, face shoulders and down her chest. Every day we find some more spots spreading down her body and some of the old spots have cleared up but left a mark.

The doctor said he wasn't sure what it was as they do look like bites but as I explained no body else has trhese spots and my dog is treated for fleas and worms regularly so it cant be that.

He has administered a penicillin and we have to go back on Friday.

Could these sots be caused at all by changing her milk on a night time? (I forgot to mention it today)

Thanks for your advice - We just wish we knew what it was so we could go  out and to any of our baby classes.

Nikki
x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Molly's rash was very weird..it gradually worked its way down her body!

GP said it was viral and very common. We reakon she must have had the rash for about 2-3 yrs. I wondered if it was foot & mouth but she never had the rash inbetween her fingers/toes.

She also had mouth ulcers.

We put it down to one of those things?? 

Has the GP said you need to stay indoors?

I dont think its due to her milk change..the only way to tell will be to stop the milk and see.

Jxxx


----------



## nikkij (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Jeanette

Darcey appears to be responding well to the penicillin , no more spots have appeared and the others are staring to go down or disappear.

I was wondering if it would be OK to take her to a mother and Toddler group or do you think this rash could be infectious.  If she shouldn't be mixing with other children at the moment then when can we start going out again.She has spent a lot of time with a friends little boy and he hasn't caught anything. 

The Doctor didn't mention anything about staying indoors.

Thanks
Nikki


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

This is a very difficult one as although the rash is responding to the penicillin (or it could be a coincidence who knows!!) you havent been given a reason for it.

I would wait until she has finished the course of antibiotics just in case it is infectious.

Jxxx


----------

